# Roadside Find



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Check out the grill one of the neighbors was throwing away:







It is about 7 years old, rust eat out the front wheel assembly. Had to prop it up with chunk of pecan smoking wood.  Had to replace the fuel line also. Otherwise, everything else is in decnt shape with a little cleaning up.  PCI grates, built in smoking box and rotisserie burner.  Gonna add it to my backyard collection.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet...VC is a good grill!!  I have heard that replacement parts are fairly hard to get...it's just what I heard :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Good score. Looks like a good one, What make is it? Bolt a piece of angle to it.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Vermont Castings, Model VC200


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet...have you fired it up yet?  Those things are more expensive than
Webers!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice find Garland!!  Your Wolfe Rub is being mailed out here in about an hour, so by Thursday you should be able to use the WR on the new grill!!  LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Prop that bad boy up on anything you like ~ As long as the inner working are in good shape, you can't beat that with a stick!  Well, maybe you can...  :grin:


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Nice find Garland!!  Your Wolfe Rub is being mailed out here in about an hour, so by Thursday you should be able to use the WR on the new grill!!  LOL



Thanks, Larry.  On my last shake of it.  Should be here just in time.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Sweet...have you fired it up yet?  Those things are more expensive than
> Webers!



Yeah, with no problem.  46000 BTUs brought the bad boy up to almost 800 degrees.  

Going to the hardware store to get a new fuel line.  Hope to use it tonight to grill onion wraps for grilled pizza.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 10, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Sweet...VC is a good grill!!  I have heard that replacement parts are fairly hard to get...it's just what I heard :!:



If you have problems finding parts, let me know.  The wife works for a propane dealer and sells VC along with others.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 10, 2006)

Big thanks, Bill.  Will keep that in mind.


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info and giving back, Dee Dee.  I have a couple of things I would like to order and the number will sure help. 

And don't be such a lurker round these parts. We are all learning and sharing. It is the best part about this board.  I think I speak for most of the people on this board when I say please make yourself at home and join in the experience. 

PS - don't take anything your read too seriously. We like to monkey around.


----------

